# about me



## paulmyers (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi im am Paul from county durham i have just got some mice and would like to learn more about them


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

A warm welcome to FMB


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello Paul nice to meet you


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

welcome.What mice have you at the moment.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

hello and welcome


----------

